# Trailer ramp springs replacement



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Take it to a trailer repair shop and see if they can replace the springs with air shocks for you. My trailer ramp is very heavy and that's where I'm headed. The springs stretch out and don't support the ramp after awhile, so I'm thinking air shocks might last longer and be more helpful.


----------

